# botar pedra no angu



## Mokka

Como puedo traducir al español esa expresión: "botar pedra no angu".


----------



## coquis14

O que é que significa isso?

Saudações


----------



## Mokka

Bueno, es algo como  "estropear la fiesta", por ejemplo.


----------



## coquis14

Conozco una muy vulgar , que no me gusta , pero es la primera que se me ocurre: "Cagar arriba de la torta".

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, agora que o/a Mokka definiu a expressão , botar pedra no angu é complicar as coisas, torná-las mais difíceis.


----------



## coquis14

¿¿"Poner piedras en el camino"??


----------



## Vanda

Acho que não dá, coquis. É mais no sentido de complicar as coisas ou de fazê-las do modo mais difícil e também de estragar a festa de alguém. 

Veja um exemplo aqui.  Outro aqui.


----------



## willy2008

Yo creo que lo que dice coquis esta bien, el sentido es de poner trabas a alguien o algo,también se puede decir, poner palos en la rueda.


----------



## olivinha

¿Qué tal _estropear el caldo_?


----------



## coquis14

olivinha said:


> ¿Qué tal _estropear el caldo_?


Me gusta *Oli*.


----------



## Mokka

Bueno, de todas formas muchas gracias a todos!!!!
Me ayudaron mucho )
Besos,

Entonces como puedo traducir esa frase:
_Antes, porém, um afobado haveria de botar pedra no angu, tentando passar apertado entre as perobas e o barranco...._

Se puede usar _"poner palo en la rueda"_ sin quedar vulgar????


----------



## Vanda

A sugestão da Olie, acho que é mais neutra, Mokka.

Willizinho, poner palo en la ruela tem alguma conotação vulgar? Também me interesso em saber.


----------



## Lawrence Tarenkov

La expresión "Poner palos en la rueda" es informal, pero no vulgar. Significa obstaculizar. Estropear el caldo o "...arriba de la torta" tiene otra connotación. Es arruinar algo, no "poner obstáculos".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Um exemplo:

_El congreso le estropeó el caldo al presidente al no aprobar la ampliación del presupuesto de la nación._

Boa Oli! 

Abraços.


----------



## willy2008

Vanda said:


> A sugestão da Olie, acho que é mais neutra, Mokka.
> 
> Willizinho, poner palo en la ruela tem alguma conotação vulgar? Também me interesso em saber.


 Não Vanda ,tem a mesma conotaçã que a sugestã de Olivinha.


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> Não Vanda ,tem a mesma conotaçã que a sugestã de Olivinha.


Acho que os lusófonos pensam que é vulgar pela presença do verbo "poner", trata-se de pôr o pau na roda da magrela para que não possa girar.

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Valeu gente. 

Só um detalhezinho, Willy: sugestão, conotação.


----------



## olivinha

coquis14 said:


> Acho que os lusófonos pensam que é vulgar pela presença do verbo "poner", trata-se de pôr o pau na roda da magrela para que não possa girar.
> 
> Abraços


 
Talvez seja a presença do "palo", Coquis, que associamos a já sabe o quê, né?


----------



## Naivius

En algunos países de América no se utilizaría "estropear el caldo", sino "meter la pata" o "aguar la fiesta". Ambos en un tono coloquial, mas no vulgar.

Usando el ejemplo de Giorgio sería: 
_El congreso le aguó la fiesta al presidente al no aprobar la ampliación del presupuesto de la nación._
_El congreso metió la pata al no aprobar la ampliación del presupuesto de la nación._

Saludos!


----------



## willy2008

Vanda said:


> Ah! Valeu gente.
> 
> Só um detalhezinho, Willy: sugestão, conotação.


É verdade Vanda,so que tenho que convinar varias teclas para pôr a letra *a* com til e a xeces me esqueço de colocar a seguinte.
Muito obrigado pela correçã*o *


----------



## Mangato

Naivius said:


> En algunos países de América no se utilizaría "estropear el caldo", sino "meter la pata" o "aguar la fiesta". Ambos en un tono coloquial, mas no vulgar.
> 
> Usando el ejemplo de Giorgio sería:
> _El congreso le aguó la fiesta al presidente al no aprobar la ampliación del presupuesto de la nación._
> _El congreso metió la pata al no aprobar la ampliación del presupuesto de la nación._
> 
> Saludos!


 
Aguar la fiesta

trata-se de pôr o pau na roda da magrela para que não possa girar.



olivinha said:


> Talvez seja a presença do "palo", Coquis, que associamos a já sabe o quê, né?


 
Isso não é botar a pedra no angu. Isso é sadismo


----------



## gatogab

_



El congreso metió la pata al no aprobar la ampliación del presupuesto de la nación.

Click to expand...

_Tengo entendido que _'meter la pata' _es equivocarse.
*#12 *

gg


----------



## coquis14

gatogab said:


> Tengo entendido que _'meter la pata' _es equivocarse.
> *#12 *
> 
> gg


 Y tiene entendido bien...


----------



## Naivius

gatogab said:


> Tengo entendido que _'meter la pata' _es equivocarse.
> *#12 *
> 
> gg


 

Es cierto, pero también puede usarse en el sentido de 'aguar la fiesta' en dependencia del contexto.
Ejemplo: La situación estaba tensa y María la empeoró.
Puedo decir: La situación estaba tensa y María vino a aguar la fiesta.
                  La situación estaba tensa y María metió la pata (o vino a meter la pata)
En algunos sitios, de forma vulgar, se diría María 'puso la torta', María 'la cagó', María 'la jodió'
Esto me parece acorde con la definición que citas:
_meter uno la pata loc. col. Equivocarse o actuar de una manera poco oportuna._

Saludos!


----------

